
EC finds German automakers illegally colluded on emissions technology - reddotX
https://www.dw.com/en/european-commission-finds-german-automakers-illegally-colluded-on-emissions-technology/a-48218578
======
expertentipp
...and what are you going to do about it? The whole Central Europe is supply
chain for these manufacturers, the whole political, executive, and criminal
world drives their cars. Top management and executives of these manufacturers
are basically deities. To a certain extend these manufacturers _are the EU_.

but hey - at least the headlights are complicated, technologically advanced,
and expensive to maintain like never before!

------
martin_bech
This is nuts.. I can’t even..

And they basicly all admitted it..

